# Streetwalker



## JWellman (Oct 1, 2011)

Look who I picked up walking the streets of Louisville.


----------



## photobykelly (Oct 1, 2011)

This is great, love it


----------



## adversus (Oct 1, 2011)

He's thinking "F THE POLICE."

Nice capture.


----------



## m_verbruggen (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the shot cause he has kind of a childish naughty look in his eyes


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 2, 2011)

m_verbruggen said:


> I like the shot cause he has kind of a childish naughty look in his eyes



Exactly!


----------



## JWellman (Oct 2, 2011)

m_verbruggen said:


> I like the shot cause he has kind of a childish naughty look in his eyes


He was purposely being naughty! Someone should have warned me about this guy.  All kidding aside, I had a lot of fun picking Bitter's brain for an entire day.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 2, 2011)

Just learned today is worldwide photo walk day. Might have to join up with one of the groups!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 3, 2011)

I napped through the meet up. LOL Jess, you wore me out!


----------



## JWellman (Oct 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I napped through the meet up. LOL Jess, you wore me out!


Ditto! I did absolutely nothing on Sunday. I found out just how out of shape I was.  

I'd do it all again though. Hopefully Cleveland next time!


----------



## quiddity (Oct 3, 2011)

dont set beard on fire


----------



## tevo (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG ITS JEWELER!<3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 3, 2011)

Fun you post that. While we were shooting this, a bicycle cop was walking his bike by and he was looking at me funny, as I cupped my smoke behind my palm, till he passed.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, Lousiville has some scary looking hookers.


----------



## tevo (Oct 4, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> Man, Lousiville has some scary looking hookers.



L:lmao:L


----------



## Geaux (Oct 4, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> Man, Lousiville has some scary looking hookers.



lmao, winning!


On topic, very cool of you Bitter to meet up with some members and allow them to pick your brain.  Would be a cool experience I'm sure.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2011)

JWellman said:


> m_verbruggen said:
> 
> 
> > I like the shot cause he has kind of a childish naughty look in his eyes
> ...



But,but,but, I thought the crows had already picked it over? Huh? You know, after the Humpty-Dumpty incident at that divey tavern on the edge of town the day before....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 28, 2011)

Geaux said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Man, Lousiville has some scary looking hookers.
> ...



N'Orleans is on my list of places I want to visit.

Jess didn't pick my brain too much, but we had a lot of fun.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 28, 2011)

How did I miss this earlier and how did I miss a Louisville meetup?  I live less than ten minutes from downtown.


----------



## JWellman (Nov 2, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> How did I miss this earlier and how did I miss a Louisville meetup?  I live less than ten minutes from downtown.


Sorry Bentcountershaft! Hopefully we can have another get-together soon. I really enjoyed myself and I'm ready for Part Deux!


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2011)

lol How did I miss this!!!
When are you coming to see me and Emily...lol


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> lol How did I miss this!!!
> When are you coming to see me and Emily...lol



I was JUST about to ask this!!!

Dammit, Bitter!  Mish and I have been barking up that tree forever!!!

*DON'T YOU LOVE US ANYMORE?!?!?!*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 2, 2011)

It was all a matter of logistics. 

I'll plan something. Besides Emily, weren't you touring when I was on holiday?


----------

